# MRV - Pause and continue in another room



## mtherien (Jul 26, 2007)

I recently saw a DirecTv commercial showing a user watching TV in one room, pressing pause, and then continuing it in another room.

I have MRV and I don't think I can do that. Are they showing something that only works on recorded content or can we actually do this (if so, how)?


----------



## donkc1 (Mar 20, 2009)

I believe that if you stop it in one room, and resume it in another, that will work. I do that with my MRV setup and it works great. Never tried to pause in one room and resume in another though.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

mtherien said:


> I recently saw a DirecTv commercial showing a user watching TV in one room, pressing pause, and then continuing it in another room from the list.
> 
> I have MRV and I don't think I can do that. Are they showing something that only works on recorded content or can we actually do this (if so, how)?


You can't pause live tv, and resume it in another room. If something is recorded, you can resume in another room, or hit record and pick it up in the other room.

If the box you are moving away from is not a DVR, you can use the remote to have your DVR record it as long as it has a free tuner.

The ad is a bit misleading with the current functionality.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

donkc1 said:


> I believe that if you stop it in one room, and resume it in another, that will work. I do that with my MRV setup and it works great. Never tried to pause in one room and resume in another though.


Correct. If you hit Stop, it will resume play at the stop point in another room. If you Pause, it will start playback from the beginning in the other room.

- Merg


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

"Pause" is a misnomer. You can stop the playback in one room and resume from that point again in another.

An undocumented feature one can use is the prev channel key to resume the playback (but only on the machine from which you stopped it and assuming you've done no subsequent channel changes).

My local news show has a question of the day at 5:09 AM and I'll frequently be into watching a recorded show from the night before at that time. I'll hit exit which pops me out to the news show, watch the question (and answer from the prior day's question) and then hit the prev key to resume the playback of the show I had been watching. Skips having to press stop, scroll to quit, exit list. Then after the news clip having to pull up list, scroll to he show, select, select resume...

Play around with it and you'll find lots of neat things...

Don "I still think of it as MRV too:grin:" Bolton



mtherien said:


> I recently saw a DirecTv commercial showing a user watching TV in one room, pressing pause, and then continuing it in another room.
> 
> I have MRV and I don't think I can do that. Are they showing something that only works on recorded content or can we actually do this (if so, how)?


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

mtherien said:


> I recently saw a DirecTv commercial showing a user watching TV in one room, pressing pause, and then continuing it in another room.
> 
> I have MRV and I don't think I can do that.


This commercial has been discussed before and the general consensus was that the commercial at best misleading.

The only way you can Pause a recording and while leaving it paused go pick it up in another room is if you were orignally watching on the local DVR. If so, then the recording can be picked up at that point in another room via MRV, or vice versa.

Once a recording is being played via MRV to a "client" unit, it can no longer be accessed by another "client" unit. Or can any other recording on that unit.

In reality, I don't think I have lever left a recording paused. I exit out of it completely especially if watching via MRV as to release the "server" DVR to other clients.


----------



## mtherien (Jul 26, 2007)

Everyone's comments are in line with what I thought of the feature. I frequently will stop a playback of a recording in one room and then resume it in another.

Although, the feature of doing this with live TV would be nice (press pause and resume in another room). I guess you could do this by pressing the record button then select the recording in another room.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

mtherien said:


> Although, the feature of doing this with live TV would be nice (press pause and resume in another room). I guess you could do this by pressing the record button then select the recording in another room.


Yup, I do that a lot. Mostly to watch live TV while two other things are being recorded locally.


----------



## holdemnutz (Feb 21, 2014)

dpeters is correct, It is a bit misleading. I don't really care that it doesn't work like they show on the commercial, I mean for myself, I really wouldn't use it that much, but the point is they are making it look so cool and am sure there are people making their final decision on which cable/satellite deal to go with because of this exaggerated option. So I did what I usually do when I find a discrepancy with my providers promises, I complain until I get something. I don't do this with any other companies, but the cable/satellite providers have done me wrong so many times in the past, I get what I can from them, whenever I get the chance . This time I am receiving free NFL Sunday Ticket which isn't until September but hey, I love football. 

I have also learned that there are two types of Reps you speak with on the phone. The helpful, honest ones and the ones that work on some kind of commission and/or just want you off their phone as quickly as possible. Once I determine which Rep I have on the phone, I either hang up and call back or I keep talking with the helpful Representative.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

holdemnutz said:


> dpeters is correct, It is a bit misleading. I don't really care that it doesn't work like they show on the commercial, I mean for myself, I really wouldn't use it that much, but the point is they are making it look so cool and am sure there are people making their final decision on which cable/satellite deal to go with because of this exaggerated option. So I did what I usually do when I find a discrepancy with my providers promises, I complain until I get something. I don't do this with any other companies, but the cable/satellite providers have done me wrong so many times in the past, I get what I can from them, whenever I get the chance . This time I am receiving free NFL Sunday Ticket which isn't until September but hey, I love football.
> 
> I have also learned that there are two types of Reps you speak with on the phone. The helpful, honest ones and the ones that work on some kind of commission and/or just want you off their phone as quickly as possible. Once I determine which Rep I have on the phone, I either hang up and call back or I keep talking with the helpful Representative.


WoW!!!!!! It has been at least two years since these commercials stop airing and you are still "playing" with this???? C'mon let it go ...... this thread is almost three years old!!!!


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

holdemnutz said:


> I mean for myself, I really wouldn't use it that much, but the point is they are making it look so cool and am sure there are people making their final decision on which cable/satellite deal to go with because of this exaggerated option.


The process works. You just have to hit the stop button on the first DVR, instead of the Pause button. I really don't see anything deceptive in that commercial. Now the commercials that implied that you didn't need a coax connection for the Genie Clients (well before wireless clients became available), that's a different story.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Bill Broderick said:


> The process works. You just have to hit the stop button on the first DVR, instead of the Pause button. I really don't see anything deceptive in that commercial. Now the commercials that implied that you didn't need a coax connection for the Genie Clients (well before wireless clients became available), that's a different story.


Keyword Pause not Stop is what they used on these commercials, but they don't tell where the recording originated from(which should be local DVR) then stop and resume on the other, Pause just takes you to the beginning, Although I never tried it because by then where I pick up the resumed recording, I don't need to watch anywhere else, unless that specific receiver's hardware failed somehow or doesn't play recordings because of internet issues.


----------

